# New Outbackers



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

About two months ago, we purchased our Outback 26KBRS. It was a 2007 left over. It's been great. We've already been to the beach and have had several weekend adventures.

This Web site is great. Very helpful!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!*


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome, you made a wise purchase that you'll not regret.
You are right, this site is great.
We are on our 2nd Outback.
We are definitely true Outbackers...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Where are you from?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you found us!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Irishcampers!








Welcome and Congrats!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad to see another 26KBRS post. We actually purchased ours a few weeks back and have been out twice. Kind of glad it was in the shop this past week because a friend of ours came to town and we weren't able to get out......her name was Fay, you might have heard of her.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations!! We are new Outbackers as well.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Glad you found us!!


Judi,
Nice little gif ya got there friend!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! We also have the 26KBRS and really enjoy it. There are a number of modifcations that have
been posted here for the 26KBRS, if you have not seen them already..........

Where are you from?


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer, and WELCOME to the site


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site! You chose a great model! We got our 2007 in February, and have used it a ton this summer. We are so happy to have it!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/26KBRS family!

I hope you enjoy yours as much as we love ours.

Ed


----------



## tdjacob (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, for the feedback we spent the last few days fininshing the deal and picked up a 2008 Expedition. We are up here in Edmonton AB Canada and will be using it the next two weekends, so I am getting really exited. We pick it up Wed or Thurs and the kids haven't even seen it yet.

Our big decision is should we sell out boler or use it for a icefishing shack? It is hard to part with it, but we are just to big for it now after 14 years.
Talk soon and let you know how it goes.

Jacob's
2007 26kbrs
2008 Ford Expedition


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations on your new addition! You made one smart purchase and found one great site!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

New outbackers here...almost....

We will be when are 310BHS arrives from the Factory.


----------

